# Radio dead after kids put coins in CD player



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How much did the kid put in?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anything at all happen with the radio? You said the power to it is good ... so does anything light up on the front? I had an '03 Yukon with a a gremlin in the radio. At random times when getting into the vehicle and starting it, everything seemed to be operating just fine yet there was no volume, no matter what I tried (radio lit up and all the buttons would do what they were supposed to do ... EXCEPT for the volume control). turning the radio off/back on didn't correct the anomaly either. Had to park, shut off the ignition, remove the key, open/close the driver door, and start the truck again to get the volume to work. Never did figure out what the problem was because of course, the dealership "couldn't recreate the problem" when they had it, so I just gave up trying. Obviously, sounds like something is definitely shorted out, but you might still want to check the amp even though fuses didn't blow ... never know with extremely touchy electronics these days.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How much did the kid put in?


 Apparently there is still a balance due to turn the radio back on. See if it accepts PayPal. &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

Just two coins but completely dead. Nothing lights up. Tested screen in another Cruze and it is fine. Tested controls and they are fine. Today I'm going to try to plug it back into the car minus the CD player.


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

Problem solved. Took the CD player out and the radio worked and screen lit up. Replaced the CD player from an eBay radio I bought for $23. All is well until the next person wants to "put another nickel in". Does that show my age? :lol: And thanks, guys, for the humor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought Jukeboxes cost a quarter a play?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

So; now we know the balance due was $23. :th_salute:


----------



## sonypickart (7 mo ago)

I don't have any idea why the radio isn't working. It would be best if you took it to a mechanic to check it. I remember last year how my brother's kids exploded his car tires while he was gone. He had to ask for the salary in advance just to be able to buy new tires, which were pretty expensive at that time. There are many cases where young kids make this type of problems. Someone even recommended to my brother to check at fosterplus.org in case of need. It's an organization of parents and experts in the child's behavior who can help others.


----------

